# 01/06 Top Uber Black drivers in Orange County earned $25/hr last week



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

just got this email. Regarding my summary for New Year's Eve...

So the top Schmucks worked 78 hours, had 28 trips, and averaged $25/hr in fares.

I on the other hand worked 38 hours, had 27 trips, and averaged $32/hr in fares.

Not very good.


----------



## Bostonmultiguy (Sep 11, 2014)

wow that sucks. It really suck. After commission and gas and depreciation, what's actually left? What's the actual net hourly? Can't be very much!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe that the top driver reference is top drivers within only each category. I.e. the top ones in the hours category worked x hours; the top ones in the fares per hour earned y. I don't think it means that the same drivers necessarily feature in all categories.


----------



## Bostonmultiguy (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I believe that the top driver reference is top drivers within only each category. I.e. the top ones in the hours category worked x hours; the top ones in the fares per hour earned y. I don't think it means that the same drivers necessarily feature in all categories.


that can't be right b/c then our guy, the OP, would have been listed under top drivers for $32/hr.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree the correlation may not be solid, but taking best case scenario, ignoring hours worked and going with average fare and number of trips, 

28 trips high average, with $25/hr high average, = not good.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bostonmultiguy said:


> that can't be right b/c then our guy, the OP, would have been listed under top drivers for $32/hr.


By definition, he was a top driver in that category.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

wow almost 2 full time jobs 80 hrs for less than 2000 before ubers cut and expenses. These must be the black and SUV cars I see parked all day drivers sleeping in there cars waiting for pings guess its worth it driving 100k suv's. why not get a 10k camry work half the hours have a life. we will soon see the next lawsuit due to driver fatigue just like the walmart driver.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> By definition, he was a top driver in that category.


They probably throw out the top and bottom 10% to normalize the results.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> They probably throw out the top and bottom 10% to normalize the results.


Who knows, Uber math follows its own rules


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

well you know what Disraeli said


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> well you know what Disraeli said


Enlighten us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disraeli is said to have coined the quote there are 3 kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics. He was a famous prime minister in Britain for those who don't know. However there is some argument that he was not the original author. Nevertheless...you get the point.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Disraeli is said to have coined the quote there are 3 kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics. He was a famous prime minister in Britain for those who don't know. However there is some argument that he was not the original author. Nevertheless...you get the point.


I figured you were talking about his quote about lies, but there are some among us who are less enlightened and would benefit from the explanation.


----------

